# Trap my darn beavers



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Anyone interested in trapping some beavers in the mantua area contact me. You can trap till the end of the season (unless you have a nuisance permit), after that the little buggers get blown up with TNT  , I wish.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I would be glad to help you out but your a little to far away for me to run that line on my way to work!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

cummins_man said:


> Anyone interested in trapping some beavers in the mantua area contact me. You can trap till the end of the season (unless you have a nuisance permit), after that the little buggers get blown up with TNT  , I wish.


Ah, You found your man! Howard is a good friend of mine. He'll get them outta there for ya. Couldn't have asked for a better trapper. I just found out that you grew up right around the corner from where I did. Do you have an older brother?

Now we live just around the corner also!


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Yes, I have three older brothers; Rich, Dave & Curt


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

cummins_man said:


> Yes, I have three older brothers; Rich, Dave & Curt


Which one graduated around 70' ?


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Rich graduated around 74 from Twinsburg.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I was thinking thats who I knew but I went out in 70


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My dad met my mom in 69................LOL..............Bunch of old farts.....J/K....Rich


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I heard you caught two and a m-rat. Post the pictures if you can, Howard told me he took some.


----------

